# Excessive fuel usage



## Gullibear (May 24, 2006)

Hi people
I have a 88 model Skyline GXE 6 cylinder 3.0 litre manual. I am using far, far too much fuel. About 15 litres to 100 km's (19 mpg) instaed of about 9 litres per 100 km's (31 mpg)
Cannot find out why.
There are no leaks, have replaced all high tension components ( rotor, dizzy cap, leads, coil and plugs) also oxygen sensor and coolant sensor.

The car is running like a dream and control computer says nothing is wrong but there must be something.

Have just discovered today there is no power getting to the fuel regulater solenoid valve and air regulator.

Could this be causing the problem and/or can there be anything else that someone out there knows about that is causing this COSTLY drama.

PS (It started quite suddenly. Everything was fine and then it wasn't.

Thanks to all


----------



## alexnds (Oct 1, 2005)

Hello to our Australian friend and welcome. The thing to check is PCV valve, as part of your tuneup. Around here, it's only a 3 dollar (US) component, and very inexpensive. 

Another thing to do is clean your throttle body, since it probably has carbon buildup due to age.

Here's procedure: 
Part I:http://www.motorvate.ca/mvp.php/517
Part II:http://www.motorvate.ca/mvp.php/518

let us know how it turns out. I also would run a fuel injection cleaner through the engine a couple of tankfulls, to improve fuel flow from the injectors.


----------



## Gullibear (May 24, 2006)

alexnds said:


> Hello to our Australian friend and welcome. The thing to check is PCV valve, as part of your tuneup. Around here, it's only a 3 dollar (US) component, and very inexpensive.
> 
> Another thing to do is clean your throttle body, since it probably has carbon buildup due to age.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info. I'll give it a go. We probably have a different name for PCV Valve. Please explain which valve it is. Thanks


----------

